# VW Touran Paint correction detail with Opti-Coat 2.0 LSP



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good evening, another paint correction detail carried out at our Gosport Unit here in sunny (ahem) Hampshire.

Now those that follow us on Twitter and Facebook (please do!) will have no doubt seen the moaning that's been done about this car. Make no mistake it was a car from hell to detail and took 5 days (yes 5) of correction to get it to the end point. No, still not 100% but as close to it as time, patience and will power would allow! Even my Flex was moaning so it got sent for a service straight after this detail......

The car was washed, clayed etc as per normal then I set about doing a test section.



I chose the bonnet as my test section!





After I battled I thought I better take some before's, and also shows the bonnet section after the tests were done. Yes I know the tyres are dressed but I've not messed up the order (yet!) I promise.

















OK, so back indoor to set up the lights and crack on with the serious task in hand. Pads...Megs yellow polishing with Scholl S3 Gold, followed by Megs black buffing and menzerna 85RE to refine. In between wiped down with our own Eraser style mix, and Eraser itself to make sure no filling is going on here. True corrections only.







































50/50 on the roof



Once the correction was completed (yes really 5 days) the car was de-dusted, wiped down thoroughly with Eraser and eraser-like product ready to apply the Opti-Coat 2.0 which was applied and allowed to cure over night.

The following lunchtime, the car was wiped down gently and brought outside to inspect the end result of this paint correction detail.



Not too shabby



Yes a definate improvement perhaps....





Back indoors for some final bits



Nanolex glass treatment, topped with the amazing Glass Ultra



Add the numberplates, kind of gives the game away :lol:















Now I have broken my own golden rule doing this car, I never normally correct my own cars. Detail yes but correct no! That way when people say "oh you've got swirls" I can say with a clear conscience I dont correct my cars! This time I cant

It was a tough assignment no joking, but each panel was taking 5+ hits, and hard hits at that to remove the marks but I think you'll agree it was worth it.

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, the 50/50's really show the difference. The paint looks like glass and the gloss is top notch. Great job.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great work as usual Tim. Sounds like it was a real ***** to correct.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Wazhalo31 said:


> Great work as usual Tim. Sounds like it was a real ***** to correct.


I was using stronger words, but yes it was a B**** to do for sure. Thanks for the kind, unbleeped words lol!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Great 50/50's! Looks amazing for an 8 year old people carrier!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

That's german paint for you well done Tim :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

An enjoyable one I hear :thumb:..


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely stunning Tim great work :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice little turnaround chap:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Hard work does pay off it seems :buffer: Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Antti[FIN] (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice work! :thumb:

I wondering why you didn't use wool pad with S3Gold?


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks great and I can atest to the hardness of the paint on these,. I've got a 2006 metallic silver version and the most time spent on it is a full day and I.m still not happy with it. Now i've seen a pro take 5 days im feeling a little more comfortable. 
Hats off to your perseverance.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

dooka said:


> An enjoyable one I hear :thumb:..


Yes Rob as I said when I saw you, I wont rush to do another but I do think if it was one I actually got paid for I could muster MORE enthusiasm!



Jody 4444 said:


> Absolutely stunning Tim great work :thumb:


Thanks Jody.



Summit Detailing said:


> Nice little turnaround chap:thumb:


Cheers Chris



AGRE said:


> Hard work does pay off it seems :buffer: Looks great :thumb:


Thankyou very much



Antti[FIN] said:


> Nice work! :thumb:
> 
> I wondering why you didn't use wool pad with S3Gold?


I am not a fan of wool, keep trying it, keep not liking it!



Ernie Bernie said:


> Looks great and I can atest to the hardness of the paint on these,. I've got a 2006 metallic silver version and the most time spent on it is a full day and I.m still not happy with it. Now i've seen a pro take 5 days im feeling a little more comfortable.
> Hats off to your perseverance.


Thankyou, yes it did take some doing to get it to where it is today but I will freely admit its still not 100% even after all that time.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Tim, they are rock hard these VW blues! Looks superb now and the plate disguises its age very well indeed!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I own one of these, and although they are a boring car, the practicality and the no fuss, 'right tool for the job' aspect to them is a total winner, especially if you have young kids.

Lovely gloss on the finsihed pics.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and 50/50 shot are excellent.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

organisys said:


> I own one of these, and although they are a boring car, the practicality and the no fuss, 'right tool for the job' aspect to them is a total winner, especially if you have young kids.
> 
> Lovely gloss on the finsihed pics.


I'd not be so damning as to say boring but an extremely practical and well thought out car especially when you compare directly with the rivals from Vauxhall and Renault.



diesel x said:


> Great work and 50/50 shot are excellent.


Many thanks


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

That is lovely work.
I think these types of car are brilliant.
True you are not going to get Top Gear viewers drooling over them but it is fun watching someones face when you offer to move a load of furniture and it swallows the lot in one go.
Out of curiosity what would you say puts them above a Renault?
I have a Grand Scenic, I'm not trying to turn this into a 'My cars better than yours' thread. Just interested so I can narrow down the options when it's time to replace it.
Thanks
Rich


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Rich, mainly down to build quality and the fact the rear 2 fold down seats in the Renault and Citroen really are v occasional and not nearly as strong and big as on the VW. 
Can't remember if the middle row move independently on the Renault or Citroen, but don't on the Zafira but do on the Touran.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info.
It is always helpful to hear other's opinions.
Yes those rear seats do look small.
Scenic middle seats move independently and are removable.
ATB
Rich


----------



## Fatih (Jun 9, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

some how missed this one, amazing turn-around Tim


----------

